# Ich stelle mich vor



## mhoeck (27. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen ich bin neu bei euch und wollte mal mein Teich vorstellen oder wie er entstanden ist. Unser Garten ist bis Oktober 2010 ein Kindergarten gewesen. Meine Frau und ich haben uns dann entschieden den Garten umzukrempeln. Wir mussten den ganzen Garten um 65 cm anheben das er gerade wird und dann ging es schlag auf schlag. Den rest der Bilder sind in meinem Profil wer will kann sie dort anschauen.

Wer lust hat kann ja mal sein Komentar dazu abgeben


----------



## Springmaus (27. März 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

:willkommen



Hallo

na das sieht doch sehr schön aus !  Wenn die Pflanzen alle schön wachsen 

bestimmt 1 TOLL


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (27. März 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*


Hallo...? und willkommen.
Kompliment, dass sieht echt super aus.
Da hattet ihr ja auch allerhand zu tun.....aber wenn man dann "fertig" ist, weiß man ja wo für man sich abgeplagt hat.

Gruß aus dem Kehdinger Land
Thomas


----------



## mhoeck (27. März 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hallo danke erst mal. Wir sind seit Oktober am Bauen und wie ihr seht wird er immer schöner


----------



## Echinopsis (27. März 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hast Du auch einen Vornamen  ?

Erstmal :willkommen in unserem Forum

Ich würde auch darauf setzen dass die Pflanzen dieses Jahr gut wachsen, dann wird das Wasser auch schnell klar! Zur Not (weitere) Unterwasserpflanzen wie Tannwedel, __ Hornkraut etc mit einsetzen!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## troll20 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hallo mhoeck,
:Willkommen2

Das ist ja richtig schön bei euch, da wird sich bestimmt bald allerhand getier einfinden, wie __ Libellen, __ Frösche, __ Wasserläufer, __ Rückenschwimmer ......... usw. usw.

mfg René


----------



## mhoeck (28. März 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Hast Du auch einen Vornamen  ?



Ja den habe ich 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marcus


----------



## Hexe_Mol (28. März 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

hallo marcus 

auch von mir :willkommen bei den pfützen-verrückten! 2

eurer teich sieht ja schon sehr schön aus, zum thema "pflanzen" wurde ja schon einiges gesagt. was mich noch interssieren würde: was habt ihr rechts vom teich, dort wo man momentan noch die "vom bau festgetrampelte erde" sieht, geplant?


----------



## mhoeck (28. März 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> was habt ihr rechts vom teich, dort wo man momentan noch die "vom bau festgetrampelte erde" sieht, geplant?



Da ist eine schöne Wiese geplant aber dafür mus der rest erstmal gemacht sein.


----------



## Echinopsis (29. März 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*



mhoeck schrieb:


> Da ist eine schöne Wiese geplant aber dafür mus der rest erstmal gemacht sein.



Na, dann halte uns auf dem Laufenden! Bin schon gespannt wie`s weitergeht! 

Eine Bitte noch: Beim zitieren ist es von Vorteil nur die Kernaussagen herauszufildern...so gibts nicht unnötigen "Datenmüll".


----------



## mhoeck (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Es geht weiter mit dem Teich der Rasen ist gekommen sieht einfach nur gut aus seht mal unter meinen Bildern nach 

Gruss

Marcus


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hallo Marcus,
CHAPEAU!!!!
Der Teich schick,
das Holzdeck mit der Chill-Ecke megaschick,
das dunkelrot-weiße Gartenhaus... der Knaller
Ich bin jetzt schon gespannt, wie es bei Euch ausschauen wird... in sagen wir mal 2 Jahren,
wenn dann der Teich so richtig schön eingewachsen sein wird.
Euch einen schönen Frühlings-Sonntag,
genießt Eure Chill-Ecke mal ordentlich


----------



## pyro (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Wenn ich Eure Baufotos ansehe dann kommen bei mir viele Erinnerungen hoch. Eigendlich sind unsere Baustellen sehr vergleichbar. Wenn sich meine Mum durchgesetzt hätte dann wäre das Gartenhaus auch rot-weiss oder grün geworden aber das wollte ich nicht.

Ihr habt den Garten sehr schön umgebaut. Bei mir gehts langsamer vor sich aber ich bin auch gut dabei und erfreue mich nach und nach. Steingarten und Gartenhaus mit Terasse sind schon fertig, der Rest wird auch.

Viele schöne Stunden im Garten!

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## Piddel (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hallo Marcus,

eine wirklich schöne Gartenanlage nebst Teich hast Du da geschaffen ...ne glatte 1 plus


----------



## mhoeck (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Heute habe ich den Teich einfach mal genossen in seiner vollen Pracht nachdem er soweit fertig ist. Es tut gut mal daneben zu sitzen und einfach schauen. Das Wetter spielt auch mit.

Gruss
Marcus


----------



## mhoeck (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hallo
Ich habe da noch eine Frage, ich möchte gerne __ Molche im Teich haben.
Geht das wenn man sie einsetzt das sie auch bleiben oder lohnt sich das eher nicht.
Wenn ja wo bekommt man sie Officiel gekauft und was mus man beachten.
Ich danke euch für jede Info

Gruss
Marcus:?


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hallo Marcus,

wenn es in Deiner Gegend __ Molche gibt und Dein Teich passt, dann werden sie von alleine einwandern.

Wenn es aber in Deiner Umgebung keine Molche gibt, hat das einen Grund. Es macht also wenig Sinn, welche einzusetzen. Zumal das auch nicht erlaubt ist. 

Du darfst aus der freien Natur keine Amphibien entnehmen (bei uns sind alle einheimischen Arten ganzjährig geschützt). Und Du darfst die, die Du zu kaufen bekommst, auch nicht (in Deinem Teich) aussetzen. 
Bei gekauften ist die Herkunft nachzuweisen und der Besitz ist (soweit ich weiß) den örtlichen Behörden anzuzeigen.


----------



## mhoeck (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Na super das ging ja schnell ich bedanke mich für die gute Info

Gruss 
Marcus


----------



## mhoeck (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hallo Leute 
Ich brauch mal eure hilfe ich habe 2 Söhne und die wollen fische im Teich was könnt ihr mir vorschlagen. Ich habe jetzt 1 Koi 15 Golgfischie 1 __ Schleie im Teich.  wenn ich keine gute Idee  habe

Gruss Marcus


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hallo Marcus,
nun...es sind doch Fische im Teich...Deiner Aussage nach...

Oder wohin gehen denn die Vorstellungen Deiner Kinder?

Du hast zwar noch Volumen 'frei', aber zuviel würde ich da nicht mehr zusetzen.


----------



## mhoeck (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Kinder haben an Stelet oder sowas in der art gedacht. Ich habe mich dann dagegen entschieden. Deshalb suche ich was anderes in der größe. Mal schauen ob jemand eine Idee hat.

Grüße
Marcus


----------



## mhoeck (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hat denn keiner eine andere Idee ich bitte um Input

Gruss
Marcus


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

So leicht ist das nicht zu beantworten...kommt ja auch darauf an was dir gefällt und was bei dir vom Platz her gut reinpasst. Such doch mal ein bisschen in der Forensuche...evtl findest Du ja was passendes?


----------



## Christine (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hallo Marcus,

auch wenn die Kinder es wünschen - Du solltest erstmal stoppen, Du hast für den Anfang genug Fische. Warte mal ab, wenn die Goldies nächstes Jahr mit der Familienplanung anfangen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hallo Marcus,
der Lebensraum, den Du bietest, muß auch für den Fisch passen.
Deine Jungs wären sicherlich todtraurig, wenn einer der Fische auf einmal tot im Wasser treiben würde. Die Nummer mit dem __ Sterlet solltest Du Dir also gut überlegen.
Goldis vermehren sich rasant, an Deiner Stelle würde ich darüber nachdenken, einen "Geburtenregler-Fisch" oder auch 2, einzusetzen. Sonnebarsche schauen wirklich toll aus und sind klasse als Teichpolizei. 
Und schick aussehen, dazu recht robust, sind __ Goldfisch-Varietäten, die da Sarasa und __ Shubunkin heißen. Vielleicht sind das ja die passenden, zusätzlichen Teichbewohner. Dann aber ganz gewiß über "Geburtenregler-Fisch(-e)" nachdenken.


----------



## mhoeck (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Danke Eva-Maria das ist doch eine super aussage da hab ich noch nicht dran gedacht. Ich glaube wir schauen uns malm die __ Barsche an.

Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee was es für Killer (nett gemeint) gibt.

Gruss
Marcus


----------



## mhoeck (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hallo Leute ich bin stolzer Vater von 123.......neuen Teichnachwuchs. Ich bin mal gespant was alles drin ist.
Ich habe 3 weis rote junge ca. 1,5 bis 2 cm gross was kann das sein Shubukin oder Goldfische.


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hallo Marcus,
Dafür das Du erst im Oktober gebaut hast und nur den besatz aus https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/19 hast...
Da Goldfische sich nicht im ersten Jahr verfärben und ein einzelner Koi sich nicht aus Verzweiflung mit den Goldis paart, müssen die schon etwas älter sein.

Habe grade meine Teichbewohner zurückgezogen...
und dort sind die diesjährigen Goldis grade mal Stecknadelgroß (und es wurde im April gefischelt)...
Die beiden 'Jungs' vom letzten Jahr, die ich beim Ausbau der Teichschale entnommen habe, die waren so 2-3cm... aber die müssen halt mindestens vom letzten Jahr sein...grade auch, wenn ich die Größe des Aktuellen kenne


----------



## mhoeck (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Nein die kleinen sind von diesem Jahr ich habe sie noch nicht gezählt das sind doch schon 123 ganz viele. Die Fische haben wir bei mir in den Teich erst im März eingesetzt.


----------



## ina1912 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

hallo zusammen!

ich glaube auch, dass deine fische nicht von diesem jahr sind. ist bei mir auch schon passiert. nach dem winter 2009/2010 lebte kein einziger großer fisch mehr, und im frühjahr hatten wir __ rotfeder-babies! und auch in diesem frühjahr gab es rotfeder-babies, wobei die vom letzten jahr meines erachtens noch nicht alt genug zur vermehrung waren..... die einzigen, die sich hätten vermehren können, sind die letzten sommer eingesetrzten neuen goldfische. aber die kleinen sind definitiv keine goldfische. das kommt also immer wieder mal vor, dass man den laich an pflanzen einschleppt. 
bei der gelegenheit frage ich mich mal wieder, warum das bei den goldfischen so unterschiedlich ist: beim händler bekommt man schon knallbunte junge, die gerade mal 5 cm lang sind, und der eigene nachwuchs ist ewig dunkel, da fängt die umfärbung erst so bei 10 cm an; einer bei mir ist bereits ziemlich ausgewachsen (ca 15 cm) und fängt jetzt erst an orange zu werden...
jemand eine idee? hängt das vielleicht mit der farbe des teichbodens zusammen, ähnlich wie beim aquarium je dunkler der kies, desto bunter der fisch?
lg ina


----------



## Goldi2009 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hallo Ina,

soviel ich weiß, hängt das mit der Wärme während des Aufzuges zusammen. Die Händler betreiben eine Dampfaufzucht. So verfärben sie sich schneller. In unseren normalen Temperaturen dauert es ein wenig länger.


----------



## ina1912 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

@ anne: danke anne für den tipp, klingt plausibel und erklärt so einiges! ich hatte nämlich auch schon vermutet, dass es bei den unterschiedlichen zuchtformen große unterschiede bei den zeiten der umfärbung gibt...

@ marcus: falls du immernoch überlegst, welche fische deinen jungs gefallen könnten, kann ich dir blaue orfen ans herz legen. ich bin ganz begeistert von ihnen. sie sind flink und agil, also unterhaltsam anzuschauen, sie sind ziemlich hell mit blauem rücken, der in der sonne richtig meeresblau aussieht, und sie wachsen schneller als die goldfische, da sie auch größere gesamtlänge erreichen (je nach teichgröße 50-70 cm). und sie sind allen anderen gegenüber sehr verträglich, soweit ich feststellen konnte. als ausgewachsene fungieren sie auch als geburtenregler, da sie den nachwuchs der anderen dezimieren.
hier auf dem bild siehst du sie (1 jahr alt) im verhältnis zu den etwa zweijährigen goldfischen


lg ina


----------



## mhoeck (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hi ina stell dir vor ich bin schon soweit das ich sie im Teich habe und bei einer Sache gebe ich dir recht die sind ja flink wie Nachbars Lumpi. Danke aber trotzdem für den guten Rat. 

Für alle vorgänger das sind Bilder von meinen Baby Fischen.Die ganicht dar sein sollten.


----------



## ina1912 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

glückwunsch, gute wahl! und was sagen die kids zu den blauen?
lg ina


----------



## mhoeck (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Die sind auch begeistert und haben spass mit ihnen. Jetzt kommen auch die anderen mal in wallung. Auch unser kleiner dicker Koi Namens Günther


----------



## ina1912 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

günther ist ja auch ein astreiner name für nen koi ;-)
aber es stimmt, sie stecken die anderen etwas an mit ihrer mobilität. wie viele orfen hast du denn eingesetzt?

lg aus dem havelland von ina


----------



## mhoeck (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Es sind 3 Gold und 3 Blau Orfen die beleben den Teich ganz schön. Aber das mit Günther ist meine Frau gewesen die meinte nur zu mir der schaut wie Günther und seitdem heist er so.

lg marcus


----------



## ina1912 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

goldorfen hatte ich auch schon in erwägung gezogen. aber ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass sie bei kreuzung mit den blauen dann in die wildfarbe zurückfallen... kannst ja mal berichten, falls du nachwuchs entdeckst!

lg ina


----------

